# paint ball game (corona, cali)



## sentra junkie99 (Jun 10, 2004)

hows it going peeps. i was thinking of trying to setup a paintball game for all nissan owners at SC VILLAGE. we can all meet some where before the game, and roll out together. what do you guys think.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm interested in something like this.....any more details? Location of the place? How much? Group discount? I don't have any paintball equip, I'd have to rent it. Unless someone has an extra paintball gun they will lend me...

Does SC Village have a website? I might be able to get 10 other guys to go too, not all Nissan owners, in case we need more players.....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

when? i'm down, let me know where to meet u, i've been there so i know how to get there, and that place rocks!! considering its the number 3 park in the country i would hope it kicked ass


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Wufaded said:


> I'm interested in something like this.....any more details? Location of the place? How much? Group discount? I don't have any paintball equip, I'd have to rent it. Unless someone has an extra paintball gun they will lend me...
> 
> Does SC Village have a website? I might be able to get 10 other guys to go too, not all Nissan owners, in case we need more players.....


SC is in so cal, off the 91 freeway bout 60-70 miles north of san diego


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You two suck, not even a website addy :thumbdwn: 

http://www.scvillage.com/

Group Discount Package Deals

* Party Group=12 or more players, Saturday and Sunday Only.
* Private Group=30 or more players on weekends; 40 or more players on weekdays
* Deposit required: $240 - weekend, $400 - weekday Private Group, $120 - Party Group
* Call for Reservations & Information: 949-489-9000 or fax 949-443-9117 

VIP Package: $55 per person

* Entrance fee
* Full mask
* Initial tank of CO2 air
* Semi-automatic c/a with loader
* 200 rounds of paintballs
* Camouflage suit
* Lunch & soft drinks 

Basic Package: $20 per person

* Entrance fee
* $3 off towards Paintball Markers
* $2 off full mask 

Package #1: $43 per person

* Entrance fee
* Full mask
* Initial tank of CO2 air
* Semi-automatic c/a with loader
* 200 rounds of paintballs 

Package #2: $33 per person

* Entrance fee
* Full mask
* Initial tank of CO2 air
* Semi-automatic c/a with loader 


*************************************

I think we can get more than 12 people to go, to qualify for the party group deal....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Wufaded said:


> * Deposit required: $240 - weekend, $400 - weekday Private Group, $120 - Party Group
> * Call for Reservations & Information: 949-489-9000 or fax 949-443-9117
> 
> VIP Package: $55 per person
> ...


and yeah we prolly can get more then 12, but who gonna pay the deposit? or will we all pitch in on that, last time i went a group of marines was there and they asked me and my friend is we wanted to join their private group and we gave them i think like $40 or $50 and we had a blast, because the with the private and party groups, u play with the same people all the time, otherwise you with a bunch of newbs and ankle biters

i usally spend over $100 on a day of balling; park fees, paint, air, food, drinks, etc. we should bring coolers wiht food and drinks to share, and i'd bring some extra money for other stuff such as the deposit if we get 12 people its $10 a head plus other fees, and what day are we thinking of doing this, can we try to make this a sunday event cuz i ahve school on saturdays? lol, i'm generous and if someone cant afford their portion of the deposit i'll front u money


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes, we will all split the deposit. We will have to call SC Village and find out when the deposit is due. If it is due before the actual reservation date, we will have to figure out how to collect the money for the deposit beforehand and take it to SCV.

I'd prefer to keep a private group, but only if we get over 12 people to go. If there are less than 12, we might have to show up and hope to join groups already there. I am not sure if they allow walk-ons on the weekends? I work during the week, but I get one friday off every other week.

These are all issues that will be resolved once we get a better idea of how many people are intrested......at least now we have an idea of how much...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

walks on are aloud all the time, unless u somehow have enough money to reserve the entire park for urself...that would be sick...so u want friday? wat bout sunday? i mean no one works sundays


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> walks on are aloud all the time, unless u somehow have enough money to reserve the entire park for urself...that would be sick...so u want friday? wat bout sunday? i mean no one works sundays


Sunday would be tricky.....I play on an adult baseball league and we have our games on sunday. About 5-6 of the guys I'm going to tell about this also play on that team. We have some sundays off, I just have to find out which sunday we have off coming up. 

If I'm the only guy going from my baseball team, then Sunday will be OK for me


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well im free any sunday, fridays i can do, but they don't do private groups, and saturdays i have class, i could find out when my spring break is and maybe go that weekend. but yeah lets find out whos interested first


----------



## sentra junkie99 (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah, a saturday or a sunday sounds good. i can get about 8 people to play. and as far as the deposit i guess when ever we pick a date one of us can call sc and ask how we would work the deposit. so what would be the date?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

How about the last week of March, say March 27? It that is too soon we can do April 6th both on Sunday. After the weekend I will have a better idea of how many will go and what date would be best.....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

the 27th i can do lol i think thats the last day of spring break actaully so it'd be perfect


----------

